# First Time Owner, Small Family



## Nero (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi,
I guess I should introduce myself before asking the question. 
I'm a 15 year old boy from Canada with a family of 3 (sister and dad) with an 8week old Lab'Aire. 

We adopted him 2 days ago and he's your typical pup (barking when you put him in his cage, sometimes pees in the house, ect.) but none of that is an issue because all of that comes with time. My main worry is that school is starting the 27th and my dad is a firefighter (works 24 hours shifts). How will I be able to leave him home alone for 6 hours when he'll be 9 weeks old? Should I inform one of my neighbors and give him to them for the day or should I walk home at lunch and feed him and bring him outside? 

I'm obviously nervous about the puppy considering he so young but we are a loving family to him. I love taking care of him and bringing him for walks plus he's a chicks magnet ;-) but I don't want him to give him away because this is only a temporary problem. Any help? :-/


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

6 hours isn't that bad.

If yourself or someone you trust can come by to play with him a little then let him potty, that would be great, but if you can't, don't stress about it. 
If you're really, really worried about it, you can get him an X-pen and give him a little room with a pad outside his crate, but take it away and go back to confining him regularly when you get home.

Also, I don't know about the risk level in your area, but he shouldn't be going for walks until he's completely done with his vaccinations. If he passes where another dog has been that could be carrying an illness, he's at risk of catching it.


----------



## Nero (Aug 17, 2013)

My neighbourhood is a bunch of retired people so I think I could get someone to take care of him the days my dad is at work. 

The "walks" I consider are him just chasing me around the backyard.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Hi and welcome, Don't worry you are doing all the right things.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Nero said:


> My neighbourhood is a bunch of retired people so I think I could get someone to take care of him the days my dad is at work.
> 
> The "walks" I consider are him just chasing me around the backyard.


That sounds great! Lucky puppy - you guys are off to a good start-- and its great to have a dog around while your dad is away at work on those 24 hours shifts too....


----------

